# Milltek vs. Cobra Exhausts... which is best!?



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

So I'm considering an exhaust for my TTS and thought I'd dig up an old argument of milltek and cobra, which is best?
Never had either, always had a custom on my other cars but having quad pipes would cost me in the £600 region for a cyst whereas I can get either of these for under £550.
So which is best?


----------



## OLDMANGEO (Oct 31, 2016)

I know you said you didn't want custom but for £50 I'd stick to that I've had Milltek before and it's crap also try Bcs


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

I had a cobra on my mk2 focus RS and it wasn't very good, ended up changing it, the milltek's were highly rated although expensive.


----------



## nsj_tts (Jun 11, 2014)

I've never had either, but back when I had my TTS I did quite a bit of research and came very close to buying a milltek one. I probably would have got it if I hadn't switch over to the RS instead.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Miltek do the full 3" downpipe/sports cat to if your planning on going stage 2+, some of the others are smaller diameters.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Same here, got a TTS and want a decent cat back system. After lots of research I'm going custom. Whats put you off a custom exhaust out of interest?....... If i had the cash I'd go scorpion


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

I have the Milltek quad catback and I'm quite impressed with the quality. Never had Cobra or anything else though, so can't really compare...


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Same here, got a TTS and want a decent cat back system. After lots of research I'm going custom. Whats put you off a custom exhaust out of interest?....... If i had the cash I'd go scorpion


I have a friend with a scorpion exhaust on their TTS and its sounds great!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

ldhxvs said:


> C00P5TT5 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here, got a TTS and want a decent cat back system. After lots of research I'm going custom. Whats put you off a custom exhaust out of interest?....... If i had the cash I'd go scorpion
> ...


Get a sound clip or it if possible and stick it on here


----------



## e11i0tt (Oct 7, 2016)

I am generally a bit of a lurker, but I've just bought a Cobra Catback for my TTS, so thought I may as well contribute! 

I did the exhaust flap mod when I bought my car a few months ago, but wanted a bit more of a grunt. Did the usual and checked the forums, but was in the same boat - couldn't fine much info to be honest. I did notice however that a few people were a bit disappointed in the Miltek, saying it didn't sound much different from standard, so I decided to limit my decision to Scorpion or Cobra. I ended up choosing the Cobra because they had a fair amount of youtube videos up, including drive-bys etc, so felt like I had a decent idea of what it would sound like. I went for the non-res.

I'm very happy with the exhaust itself, seems like it is well made, and gives a nice sound track while accelerating and when the dsg shifts. Nothing too overbearing though, and if you go light on the throttle it is fairly unobtrusive. It is however a little drony on the motorway, particularly when the engine is labouring a bit harder to go up hills etc. This was to be expected with it being non-res though, and I guess it is the price you pay.

It has made me want to go further now though, and I hope to get a downpipe / sports cat etc at some point in the new year. I've already got a good remap (322 bhp, done by P-Torque - great service!), but I know you can get significantly more gains from going for the full turbo back.

I bought it through an ebay seller who also have a garage in the same building (based in Wolverhampton), so it was fairly hassle free- just took the TT over and got it fitted while I waited. They were very friendly and have still got my old exhaust stored while they wait for me to arrange a van to pop over and get it.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Always been totally underwhelmed with the sound Milltec exhausts make. My old one was about 10% louder than stock. Not enough!


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

qooqiiu said:


> Always been totally underwhelmed with the sound Milltec exhausts make. My old one was about 10% louder than stock. Not enough!


Exactly, I would say mine is about 10% louder than stock and that's what I wanted - something that still fits the elegance of the car ;-)
I got the resonated one exactly for that purpose.
Non-resonated would give you more sound, so which one are you comparing against?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes Milltec make some play about their systems being subtly classy or some such rubbish.

My experience was with the mk1 qS. At the time Milltec was the only manufacturer making a specific exhaust for that car. Resonated was the only option there.

I've heard a TTS with a Milltec and that was not a very good sound to my ears. With a 4 cylinder engine you're kinda limited for sound anyway.

The main point of an aftermarket exhaust is to gain some volume surely. Weight saving is secondary. If sound increase is what the OP wants most then I suggest he looks somewhere other than Milltec.


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

qooqiiu said:


> The main point of an aftermarket exhaust is to gain some volume surely. Weight saving is secondary. If sound increase is what the OP wants most then I suggest he looks somewhere other than Milltec.


Actually, looks was the reason for me to change the exhaust. I wanted the one-side duplex to be symmetrical instead with at two-side duplex (quad) and tried to get the original TTS quad exhaust but it was just too expensive for what it was...

No doubt there will be better (whatever that means to the individual) exhausts than Milltek, but you might be comparing apples with pears


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm a milltek man. Love mine, sound's great and so many people can't believe it's a 2.0 under the bonnet.


----------



## BCS Nige (May 11, 2013)

...variable tone boost actuated - just for consideration.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

BCS Nige said:


> ...variable tone boost actuated - just for consideration.


Hi Nige,

Whats the price on a full turbo back inc sports cat in 3" diameter all the way non res? Im not bothered about the valves either just a normal system  If you can do that or do you just sell your valved system?

thanks


----------



## BCS Nige (May 11, 2013)

Christmas special PM'd [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

Ive had Milltek on an EVO 8 which sounded good not to loud, and also on an E46 M3 which sounded ok but a bit of a drone at motorway speeds.
Never been impressed with the quality though, for the money they charge they should fit stainless flanges, they rust pretty bad!


----------

